# Dash lights-progress, but need a little help



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
It's a 65. I was able to get the dash lights to work when I ran a ground
wire from the backing plate where the bulbs are inserted, to a ground underneath the dash.
Is there one ground for all of it, or should it be done with multiple ground wires from each of the areas that the bulbs attach to?
Much appreciated in advance.
Paul


----------

